# Junior Dog Showing



## Vicky106 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this site so please be gentle and i apologise in advance if i have posted this in the wrong place!.

We have been thinking of getting a 2nd family dog for quite some time now, and have gone through the process of researching a myriad of breeds, breeders etc and probably have settled on a show type cocker spaniel.

My eldest daughter is 10 (today, actually - i do feel old!) and has many a time mentioned that she would like to get into junior dog showing. We have a 6 yr old non KC registered border terrier, so the ship has really sailed on that one and i wondered if anyone could give me some advice about how to get her started on this hobby and also what to expect?. My main concern having been a spectator at a few dog shows in the past is that it does seem a little bit snobby amongst the competitors and is a bit of a who knows who network but my experience is very very limited and i'm sure the childrens world of showing is probably different.

Any advice would be very welcome

Many Thanks


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi

You're prob best posting this in the showing section.

But get your daughter some books on junior handling and call your local Ringcraft a lot do junior handling classes and if they don't
Will know of one. Along with teaching the dog to
Stack etc they have to learn a bunch of things like triangles, Ts, etc and
Do them in reverse


----------



## bellabrownn (Apr 21, 2011)

There are many venues available for youngsters to get involved in these days, but not too many that they can engage in as a true family activity. Participating in a good, clean sport that encourages responsibility and rewards sportsmanship and hard work as a family unit is important to many parents seeking enjoyable yet suitable outlets for their children.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

have a look here The Young Kennel Club presented by the Kennel Club also a good book for her to read is Junior Handling The White Way by Marina Scott (nee White) (Scottish, British and World Champion)

here is a website to look at as well

Junior Handling - www.juniorhandling.co.uk


----------

